# Missing payment from Uber



## JohnnyKuan (Sep 21, 2019)

_I have been called Uber for three times about my missing payment about 10 days ago. The answer is ' payment is processing'. But take how long to be processed , as they said is depend on the bank. I ask them to give me the transaction information such as " record, transaction number, etc." But the answer is . "No." And I have been told to ask the bank. But how? Can you go to the bank to ask where is your money without any information? What a joke!!! _


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

If you should have been called Uber four times about 11 days ago you wouldn't be in this mess


----------



## JohnnyKuan (Sep 21, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> If you should have been called Uber four times about 11 days ago you wouldn't be in this mess
> View attachment 359004


Thanks for your response! I think I should keep calling Uber until they fix this mess! Wish all Uber drivers good luck!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I bet you a dolla that there is an incorrect number somewhere on account or routing info. Might want to double check what you submitted.

Also.. If you think you will ever get anywhere by _calling_ Uber, you are mistaken. Must go see them directly to get _ANYTHING_ accomplished.

Welcome to UP.net.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Your bank confiscated your money to pay down on your overdrafts & penalties.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Technology companies. Earlier this week I tried to do an instant pay on Lyft. The app produced an error message saying, "Your bank is not accepting instant payments" and that they would send the money by bank transfer. I knew this was BS because my bank had happily accepted an instant pay from Uber minutes earlier.

A few hours later I tried to instant pay a small amount from Lyft again to see if it was now working. "You must update your debit card to continue" was the message. So I reinput the same debit card number and it worked.


----------



## JohnnyKuan (Sep 21, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I bet you a dolla that there is an incorrect number somewhere on account or routing info. Might want to double check what you submitted.
> 
> Also.. If you think you will ever get anywhere by _calling_ Uber, you are mistaken. Must go see them directly to get _ANYTHING_ accomplished.
> 
> Welcome to UP.net.


Thanks for your suggestions! I will go to the Uber office to try to sort it out.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

GLH.


----------



## JohnnyKuan (Sep 21, 2019)

My case is related with flex pay. When I push the " cash out" button, it said 'failed'. But the amount of money of my Uber a/ c is missing. A few days later, I call them and I was told it's processing. But up to now the money still missing. I will take your guys suggestions to go to the hub to solve this mess. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JohnnyKuan (Sep 21, 2019)

This mess has been resolved in about two weeks later after I personally go to the green hub. I have been told that the payment has been rejected and redeposit but I need to update my account information. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

JohnnyKuan said:


> This mess has been resolved in about two weeks later after I personally go to the green hub. I have been told that the payment has been rejected and redeposit but I need to update my account information. Thanks for everyone's help!


Good to hear!


----------

